# Kawi 750 Brute Force - Tire PSI Question



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

What PSI should I have in my tires? I have a Moose 48" plow, Kawi 750 (2011)? 

I noticed my tires were almost empty, I filled them to 30psi and I notice now when I am plowing, the tires are slipping like crazy.

Any suggestions on the proper plowing PSI?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

RichTJ99;1921484 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What PSI should I have in my tires? I have a Moose 48" plow, Kawi 750 (2011)?
> 
> ...


There should be a label on the ATV that says what the min-max Tire pressure is, I run 8psi in my tires with a 60" Warn Plow.

The reason why you're lacking traction is the tires are over inflated and you don't have full tread contact on the ground. I bet the ride is stiff too.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I run about 12 psi year round on my UTV and drop it to around 8 when plowing or out in the mud. 30 seems way to high for an ATV.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

30?? Your lucky you didn't have a tire blow up! I run the ATR Holeshots on my Kodiak at 4 psi all year round but they are a 6 ply tire, the stock tires I ran at 8 psi but they were only a 2 ply tire. Most stock tires are 2 ply and with a plow usually require a little bit more than the 5-6 psi that most manufactures recommend.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Uh, 5psi max is the stock psi.

Stock tires suck btw, I would run 4.5f and 4r.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

id say maybe 5-10 in the rears and the fronts around 10-20 to help carry the plow weight.

stock tires? 

look up what they are suppose to be per stock run 4-5 psi more in front due to plow weight


----------



## rg1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Stock tires on Honda Foreman 500 with a 54" Warn Provantage plow, I ran 6 lbs. in the front and 4 in the rear. Adding a couple pounds up front to support the plow weight and it makes turning effort less. Now I have Kenda Bear Claw HTR's but haven't had any plowing snow this year in Ky. to test my new tires. The 8 ply radials versus the original bias ply tires and I'm curious what difference it will make?


----------

